# Honey Locust seedlings



## kyle1! (Sep 23, 2010)

If anyone would like some thorny honey locust seedlings to start a firewood planting let me know. Probably have 100 or so. Just raked some up earlier in the year and threw them in a compost pile. Just like a weed.

Brian


----------



## woodhounder (Sep 24, 2010)

yep, they'll grow anywhere!


----------



## EdenT (Sep 27, 2010)

*Better to play it safe....*

Call the airforce and order a ground zero nape strike!


----------



## weimedog (Sep 27, 2010)

kyle1! said:


> If anyone would like some thorny honey locust seedlings to start a firewood planting let me know. Probably have 100 or so. Just raked some up earlier in the year and threw them in a compost pile. Just like a weed.
> 
> Brian



I have a 1000 yard hedge row full of them...beautiful wood! They make good fence material...not as good as black locust; but better than most anything else!


----------



## burroak (Sep 30, 2010)

If I lived closer I would take you up on that. I'm trying to start a few from seed for firewood and erosion control.


----------



## kyle1! (Sep 30, 2010)

*send me your address*

I'll be glad to ship you all that I have. I have access to plenty of styrofoam shipping boxes and ice packs. Just need to keep them cool and they will do just fine. Too busy to dig them up this weekend but maybe the next I can do just that. Let me know.

Brian


----------



## burroak (Oct 4, 2010)

Kyle i sent a PM


----------

